# Hoyt Carbon Element or Spyder?



## johndeere506 (Oct 26, 2009)

I cant decide between these 2 bows, 2013 Element or 2013 Spyder 30 (or turbo). Anyone shot or owned both and liked one over the other? There were a few other bows I shot and liked also, but these are my final two...


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

I shoot the carbon element and love it. My dad shoots the spyder, his is the 34" I believe. IMO they are very similar bows. The carbon is quieter and seems to be a little more dead in hand. Also, although kinda gimmicky, the element is warmer to the touch in cold weather. Personally I would go with the carbon element.

Off topic, but my brother just picked up a carbon spyder, and while it feels the same as my element when shooting, the new cam is 100% better. It is smoother drawing and has a longer valley. It doesn't want to rip your arm off letting down like the RKT cam does.


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

Both are good bows but the Carbon Spyder is a better shooting bow IMO. In fact it is the bow that made me switch from Mathews after 7 years with them. I would have to say that for hunting purposes it is the best bow on the market right now. However, many dealerships are clearancing out the 2013 Carbon Element G3's right now. We are selling them at Jays for $800. Which is $600 off their retail value. If you can find one for that price I would say that is the way to go.


----------

